# Cat attacking me unprovoked - help!



## heather_d (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there

My one year old rescue male cat (neutered) occasionally attacks me out of the blue. It's not just a little nip - he full on grabs on with his claws and chomps down on my leg (sometimes my arm) and I have to struggle to detach him, getting a good few bloody scratches in the process. 

He's normally a very good, friendly cat. He follows me around the house constantly and likes to sit beside me. Therefore I just don't understand the spontaneous attacks. He's definitely an attention seeker as he won't leave me alone but I play with him a lot and always use toys, not hands. Is it just a cry for more attention do you think? There's nothing wrong with him physically (been to vet recently).

I've tried putting either him or myself in a separate room for a while for time out but he'll just do it again a week later. Shouting 'ouch' or 'no' has absolutely no effect and neither does moving into his space and staring at him to try and intimidate him. I could try the spray bottle thing but that would mean carrying a bottle around the house with me constantly as I never know when or where these attacks will happen so it's not the most convenient. I need to get work done at home but it's tough when he's constantly following me and I always have to have one eye on him!

Does anyone have any suggestions at all on how to curb this behaviour? Any advice would be a help. Thank you!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh ouch. Doesn't sound like fun. Sorry your kitty is attacking you. I have just been reading a cat behavior book about this haha, and they said not to struggle or pull away when he chomps on you. Either stay perfectly still (I know that's hard) or push in towards him. If you pull or struggle, he'd bite down harder. 

Do you think he is playing when he attacks? Sounds like he thinks your body parts are prey. When you went to the vet, did you consult about his attacks? Sometimes it's a neurological condition that makes cats unpredictably attack, but in your case, he doesn't sound like he's being aggressive.

If there are certain areas where those attacks occur (i.e. under the chair), perhaps you can rearrange furniture, so that he cannot lurk and wait for you to pass. Also try increasing his play time and intensity and see if it improves.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My cat used to do that when she was younger... I used to hiss at her n pop her on the head... n it happened less but u eventually learn whats triggering them... my cat love nibbles now... when they bite stay still til they release it deff works

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

No 'pop'ing them on the head! For goodness sake!

Your boy is still a kitten and he's trying to play with you. That doesn't mean he's asking the right way, or that this sort of behaviour is ok, but he's not 'attacking' you viciously or to hurt you.

What you should do is work to prevent it as much as possible by draining his energy on a regular basis. Get toys where your body is far away from the interesting parts, like wand toys or laser pointers. Play with him at least once a day for about 15-20 minutes, or until he starts panting and laying down.

The second part of this is intercepting him before he chomps you; watch him carefully for the next little while and see if he does something right before he pounces you. Does he lash his tail, put his ears back, ripple the fur along his back, eye you intently and stalk towards you, ect. Also see if it happens at specific times, or when you're doing certain things; rubbing his tummy is almost definitely going to get this response from most cats, ditto with fast and hard scratches at the base of their tail.

Once you know the signs that he is getting too excited you can use toys to redirect that excitement onto more appropriate chomping toys. Things like socks stuffed with other socks, larger stuffed animals, ect can be safely wrestled with without doing you any harm.

Try not to be mad at him, he's just a kitten and it's likely he's bored and just trying to have some fun. I know it's tough, but remember that he's doing it to try and play with you, and (while the results hurt) that is a compliment.


----------



## heather_d (Jun 26, 2013)

JungliBillis - Thanks, yes I read that too...so hard to stay still, my natural instinct makes me detach him as quick as possible because the little guy has very sharp claws!! I've tried staying still after I've detached him or pushing towards to defer him from doing it several times in a row (which he does if I'm trying to leave the room) but it doesn't work...he just goes for me again! I'll try force myself not to detach him or respond next time.

Yeah my guess is that he wants me to play with him....perhaps he was taken away from his mum too young so wasn't socialized properly as a kitten and so he thinks 'playing' like this is ok..I'll never know.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Heather, rather than ignore him (while he chomps you) you can grab a toy or something to redirect him.

Ignoring works well for cats who have learned better way of asking for attention and play, but your boy hasn't yet. Keep a few bigger stuffed animals around, and when he starts to chomp you stick one of those in his face, or throw it across the room. Encourage him to bite something he's allowed to chomp.

My boys are very well trained and socialized, but sometimes we need to be reminded that even love bites are sometimes too hard. I just substitute my hand or arm for a favorite toy and then we're fine.


----------



## heather_d (Jun 26, 2013)

librarychick - thanks for the input! I guessed he was just trying to play and not being intentionally aggressive. I do play with him a couple of hours a day and get him panting...he seems to have so much energy though! Perhaps I'll try find some toys he can play with on his own...he's practically attached to my hip most of the time!

usually I can tell when he might pounce, sometimes he gets me when I'm in the middle of work though! Will give the stuffed animals a go too, thanks!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Yep, kittens have bucket loads of energy!

You could look into something like this, it's a toy you fill with his kibble and he has to bat it around to get his food out. Rather than feeding you active boy from a boring bowl make him work for it! 

My cats get one as a treat occasionally, and they love it! (Except Muffin...who doesn't believe kibble is food, lol)


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Another option is to get another kitten


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

His mom would knock him down if she was teaching him he was too rough lol don't use a lot of force

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

JungliBillis has a good point though, if its possible adding another kitten might help  I'm a big fan of kitties having a playmate of their own kind.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

librarychick said:


> people do a terrible job of mimicking cats (and most animals) in anything like an effective manner.


Sorry off topic, but I have seen a clip about a lady who was addicted to licking her cat. SO GROSS. Poor kitty


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

...lol, I have pretended to lick my cat's noses, but more to bug them than anything out. Confused kitty faces are adorable!

Generally I stick to rubbing my face on them


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You may not be able to carry a spray ball with you everywhere, but you could have a laser pointer. When your cat looks like it's going to give you the jump, distract with a laser point dot on the floor in front of him. Another thing is a crumpled ball of aluminum foil or paper to chase around.


----------



## heather_d (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Laser pointer is a good idea as I could keep it in my pocket. I've brought a few stuffed animals down from the attic too! Getting another kitty ain't an option unfortunately although will probably let Harry outside in a few weeks so hopefully he will burn off some steam out there too.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Update? Has Harry mellowed?


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 3, 2013)

My cat does this occasionally,not as much as he used to. Whenever he does I usually say. "Do it again,I dare you." In my "Mommy" voice and he lets go and sulks like a three year old.


----------

